# L219 is Spooling



## boylehome

Hopefully it will be a good fix.

Download ended at 9:09 AM PDST


----------



## Grandude

Here too. Is it safe, or can a person turn on the 921 and see any type of progress screen on the download?


----------



## invaliduser88

Duck and Cover!


----------



## David_Levin

boylehome said:


> Hopefully it will be a good fix.


A fix for what? Is this another emergency release?

Didn't Renee mention OTA problems during the tech chat?


----------



## boylehome

I see that satellite 129 was added.


----------



## nostromo777

can the 921 ever support te "partial zoom" aspect ratio that is found on the 811 and 924? thats what i want.


----------



## socceteer

nostromo777 said:


> can the 921 ever support te "partial zoom" aspect ratio that is found on the 811 and 924? thats what i want.


I agree, I like how the 811 handles screen ratios


----------



## langlin

I have L219, no change noticed yet, still missing local EPG for 021-1 that left with L212. I have not readded OTA's yet, sort of afraid to, might lose some other OTA's


----------



## revenson

Same old story with 219  ...sub to locals still NO info on fox hd 013-02 and nbc hd 005-02!


----------



## phongluu

Mark,
Is there a releast note for this update? It's nice to have one.

We have been missing it since L215.

Thanks,
P.L


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Sent the request, now waiting...as always for 921 release notes.


----------



## langlin

It would sure be nice to *know* if I'm supposed to now have the EPG for the channel that lost it with L212. I hate to try a bunch of things if it's not even supposed to be fixed.


----------



## revenson

langlin said:


> It would sure be nice to *know* if I'm supposed to now have the EPG for the channel that lost it with L212. I hate to try a bunch of things if it's not even supposed to be fixed.


As I stated earlier it did not fix lost ota guide from 212 on my locals ota in Salt Lake. :nono2:


----------



## ebaltz

I'll bet this is another non-fix anything update.


----------



## Skates

I got back all of my missing OTA guide data that went away under L218


----------



## langlin

Skates, more info please, did you get back "in or out of DMA" and do you subscribe to locals?


----------



## Skates

This is "in DMA", I subscribe to locals, and I had lost all OTA guide data except for the primary sub channel of every single local channel.

Examples: I had guide data for ABC 7.1 (the primary subchannel of 7), but lost 7.2 and 7.3 guide data with L218. I had guide data for 28.2 (the primary subchannel of 28), but lost guide data for 28.1 with L218.

All of the non-primary subchannel OTA info has returned on all of my OTA channels. In LA, there are way too many to list here.


----------



## boylehome

Wow! I just looked at Menu>6>5 Diagnostic Tests. It is chuck full of stuff as compared to what used to be there!


----------



## kzosat

boylehome said:


> Wow! I just looked at Menu>6>5 Diagnostic Tests. It is chuck full of stuff as compared to what used to be there!


Nothing new in my menu 6-5 compared to 218. What are you seeing?

Oh yes, and I STILL have no guide data for ANY of my local channels. I reported this in the first 218 bug thread...

I am missing guide data for all locals, OTA and DISH. All they say is LOCAL PROGRAMMING. Argh.


----------



## boylehome

kzosat said:


> Nothing new in my menu 6-5 compared to 218. What are you seeing?


This is on my recently received re-manufactured 921 that is HECD. I checked my HEED and it still has the old menu. I added a picture to my post just above yours. Also, with my past 921's if they were off when finished with the download, they automatically booted with the new software version. The HECD gave me a menu telling me to power off. even after it went through the boot process directly after receiving the download.

I just checked my EPG for the FOX (KCVU) data as it has hit and miss data around prime time on every second or third day in the future. For now, it is all there for the entire time frames!


----------



## keitheva

Skates said:


> This is "in DMA", I subscribe to locals, and I had lost all OTA guide data except for the primary sub channel of every single local channel.
> 
> Examples: I had guide data for ABC 7.1 (the primary subchannel of 7), but lost 7.2 and 7.3 guide data with L218. I had guide data for 28.2 (the primary subchannel of 28), but lost guide data for 28.1 with L218.
> 
> All of the non-primary subchannel OTA info has returned on all of my OTA channels. In LA, there are way too many to list here.


Likewise here in San Francisco. We now have back what we had under L216 and lost with L218 - all the sub-channel guide info for KQED (9.1-.5), and KCSM (43.1 and .2).

Well done Eldon! (now please, don't take it away again).

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## bpauld

Rebooted after L219 downloaded and lost all but two OTA DTV channels (26, KTSF and 65,KKPX both independent local channels) also the ability to add lost DTVs back. I subscribe to locals. Can't get them via scan or one at a time. I had the following OTAs including all sub-channels before the L219 "improvement":
002 KTVU FOX
004 KRON IND
005 KPIX CBS
007 KGO ABC
009 KQED PBS
020 KBWB 2B

So, any ideas? How about you Mark?

Model ID: DishDVR921 Boot:120B|Flash:F051|SW:L219HECD-N


----------



## keitheva

bpauld said:


> Rebooted after L219 downloaded and lost all but two OTA DTV channels (26, KTSF and 65,KKPX both independent local channels) also the ability to add lost DTVs back. I subscribe to locals. Can't get them via scan or one at a time. I had the following OTAs including all sub-channels before the L219 "improvement":
> 002 KTVU FOX
> 004 KRON IND
> OO5 KPIX CBS
> 007 KGO ABC
> 009 KQED PBS
> 020 KBWB 2B
> 
> So, any ideas? How about you Mark?
> 
> Model ID: DishDVR921 Boot:120B|Flash:F051|SW:L219HECD-N


All Sutro tower digital TV transmissions are off today and tomorrow 9am-4pm or so for testing. KTSF and KKPX both transmit from Mt. San Bruno.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------



## bpauld

Thanks Keith. I'll try later on today.


----------



## ebaltz

I got back my 08-01 guide data for the national HD PBS channel, which I never had that had for like 215 or whatever it was and then lost. Glad to have it back now. Haven't seen anything else yet.

Boylehome, we have the same TV you do? What size is yours?


----------



## boylehome

ebaltz said:


> Boylehome, we have the same TV you do? What size is yours?


60 inch. I like better than my 56 inch Sammy DLP.


----------



## kzosat

boylehome said:


> Wow! I just looked at Menu>6>5 Diagnostic Tests. It is chuck full of stuff as compared to what used to be there!


Yep, thanks for the pic. My 921 doesn't have anything other than connection, dial-out, hard drive.


----------



## Johndris

I'm in the SF Bay Area and 219 has also rationed me now to 4 obscure OTA channels. But they are not the same ones as Bpauld's! That would be too simple, right?

So after losing channel information on KQED's channels in a previous update, now this. I really had no major problems as of earlier versions. Why release something that is worse than previous versions? Is Dish using Microsoft Windows programmers, or what?

I'm probably like many of you - just going to get a bit more use out of my 921 since it cost so much and then switch to some other provider. At least Comcast have the Giants in HD...

All the best to other long suffering 921 users....

John Driscoll



bpauld said:


> Rebooted after L219 downloaded and lost all but two OTA DTV channels (26, KTSF and 65,KKPX both independent local channels) also the ability to add lost DTVs back. I subscribe to locals. Can't get them via scan or one at a time. I had the following OTAs including all sub-channels before the L219 "improvement":
> 002 KTVU FOX
> 004 KRON IND
> 005 KPIX CBS
> 007 KGO ABC
> 009 KQED PBS
> 020 KBWB 2B
> 
> So, any ideas? How about you Mark?
> 
> Model ID: DishDVR921 Boot:120B|Flash:F051|SW:L219HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt

John, if you'd read the rest of the thread, you'd know that all of the Sutro tower stations were off line today, so your problem has nothing to do with the 921.


----------



## ebaltz

So boylehome I wonder why you have these extra diagnostics on that screen. Has anyone else seen them?

My Pani is a 50''. Love it.


----------



## Damiang

Well, no change with the missing guide data from 2.13. This is getting real frustrating as I am ready to chuck this POS out the window. Also I have noticed since 2.18 that 4:3 material and commercials during HD broadcasts in 1080i mode are not centered to the screen anymore. Everything seems shifted almost 1.5 inches to the right  Regarding the channel guide, I am getting alot of cut and paste practice with this. As such...

Regrettably, I am disappointed to report again that 219 did nothing to resolve the OTA missing guide data as below. Still not working for all the NO channels since 212, which was fully populated except for the local PBS-HD (WNED. 

Market: Buffalo, New York market with a subscription to the dish locals.

With L212 I had ALL OTA data for all the below locals except WNED for which I never had any data. Strangely, I am receiving guide data in the sub channel for WNED 43-1.

Station - Call Letters - Guide Data received...

002-01 wgrz No
004-01 wivb No
007-01 wkbw Yes
023-01 wnlo Yes
029-01 wutv Yes
049-01 wnyo No 
043-1 wned No
043-2 wned Yes! 

Canadian (not subscribed to) but received OTA
005-1 CKX1 No
015-1 CKXT-No

Thanks!

Regards,
Damian


----------



## boylehome

ebaltz said:


> So boylehome I wonder why you have these extra diagnostics on that screen. Has anyone else seen them?


ebaltz, that is a good question. One of the tests, "HDCP Test" is a mystery. It performs a test to verify HDCP operation. When I performed this test, dialog appears that says, "Enabling HDCP-Screen will Flicker." After the screen flickers I get, "Error finding HDCP enabled receiver."

It seems strange that I have these extra test procedures considering that the 921 receiver information is the same as others. This software download was more than just an OTA fix here. All seems to be working pretty well so far.

Now it is time to be alert for the remaining bug problems like stuck aspect stretch, zsr, and the other problems in hope for improvement.


----------



## onethree

219 did not fix the OTA Guide problem for my 921. I still have no guide information for NBC (27, remap 4.1,4.2) CBS (39, remap 9.1) or PBS (32, remap 13.1,13.2,13.3.13.4). I noticed no other differences either. This was yet another dissapointment.

No Local Guide info in Oklahoma City....


----------



## Bradtothebone

I am now able to see and hear KSMO-62.1 (WB) in Kansas City. Under 218 (and maybe for some time before, I can't remember), 62.1 would lock in at 103 (+/-) signal strength, but no video or audio.

However, still no EPG info for:
KCWE-29.1
KCPT-19.1 (National PBS HD)
KCPT-19.2 (Local PBS main channel)
KPXE-50.1
KPXE-50.2
KPXE-50.3
KPXE-50.4

Note: KPXE does not appear in the 8xxx range, either (the channel, I mean) I didn't realize this before. It doesn't really matter to me - I don't watch it.

Brad


----------



## gboot

kzosat said:


> Yep, thanks for the pic. My 921 doesn't have anything other than connection, dial-out, hard drive.


 Interesting - Dish swapped my receivers over the weekend, on L218 last week when I was working with the Dish 921 team on the phone, my list of diagnostic tests were the expanded version that Boylehome has illustrated. Last night - new reciever (both were HEED) and L219 I have the shortened version of test options. Could it be that somehow the diagnostic tests are context sensitive and you get one version or the other depending upon where you were in navigation when you launched the diagnostics screen ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Guys, posting guide data problems in this thread will do you no good, and your posts will get lost over time. They really need to be posted in the guide data tracking thread to ensure they get seen by the right people.


----------



## bpauld

John

I rescaned after 7:00 pm and got all OTAs back.



Johndris said:


> I'm in the SF Bay Area and 219 has also rationed me now to 4 obscure OTA channels. But they are not the same ones as Bpauld's! That would be too simple, right?
> 
> So after losing channel information on KQED's channels in a previous update, now this. I really had no major problems as of earlier versions. Why release something that is worse than previous versions? Is Dish using Microsoft Windows programmers, or what?
> 
> I'm probably like many of you - just going to get a bit more use out of my 921 since it cost so much and then switch to some other provider. At least Comcast have the Giants in HD...
> 
> All the best to other long suffering 921 users....
> 
> John Driscoll


----------



## langlin

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, posting guide data problems in this thread will do you no good, and your posts will get lost over time. They really need to be posted in the guide data tracking thread to ensure they get seen by the right people.


Mark, are you saying that L219 is not about guide data in OTA?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

No, that's not what I'm saying. L219 did fix one issue with OTA guide data. I'm saying that if you post your guide data problem in this thread, rather than in the thread that we are using to track the guide data problems, it will get lost and not recorded.


----------



## BobbyCullen

Umm..I checked the software update screen and and says that the download is in progress...for over seven hours? It's "15 of 30"...

I guess I need to say a little prayer and pull the plug.

Any suggestions other than that?


----------



## Damiang

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, posting guide data problems in this thread will do you no good, and your posts will get lost over time. They really need to be posted in the guide data tracking thread to ensure they get seen by the right people.


I have re-posted again for the third time in the guide data tracking thread as you suggested to ensure it gets seen by the right people. I know you dont mean that this ensures that it gets read and assimilated (sarcastically intended for the Dish programmers). Couldn't resist


----------



## JM Anthony

Johndris said:


> . . . All the best to other long suffering 921 users....
> 
> John Driscoll


Darn! I missed this release by just a day. This is one long suffering 921 user who is no longer long suffering. My 942 arrived yesterday and I got it installed last night. As Mark L. and others have noted - - this is the receiver the 921 should have been, but then that's another thread!!


----------



## Jerry G

JM Anthony said:


> Darn! I missed this release by just a day. This is one long suffering 921 user who is no longer long suffering. My 942 arrived yesterday and I got it installed last night. As Mark L. and others have noted - - this is the receiver the 921 should have been, but then that's another thread!!


I'm joining you this week. I've had it with the 921. Charlie has won. He's defeated me. He pummeled me into the ground. I admit it.

With L219's software, I've now lost guide data for many of the Voom channels beyond a few hours. I've rebooted the POS numerous times. Did not have this problem before 219. Now yet another software version has screwed up my 921 that was finally working fairly well after the previous software.

I really didn't want to spend money on a new HD DVR until MPEG4 arrived. But I just can't stand living with the 921 anymore. The aggravation just isn't worth the $700 I'll spend on a 942.

But Charlie, you've created a very unhappy customer. Since I'll have to get new MPEG4 hardware, if DirecTV can improve the HD PQ on their overcompressed HD channels (according to many complaints I've read over this issue), I'll switch to DirecTV as soon as they come out with their MPEG4 HD DVR.


----------



## DonLandis

Jerry-

There is only one reason to remain with DishNetwork. It's VOOM channels. They do look great. I'm telling you that on a 92" wide screen with a Dwin TV3e and DVI, there is no difference in the video quality of HBOHD. ShowtimeHD, DiscoveryHD, ESPNHD, and HDNET.between E* and D* I can flip back and forth with one button between the tivo and the 921 both on DVI and they look the same. But you do get VOOM on E*! With DirecTV for $600 today's price, you get a trouble free 4 tuner DVR that can be expanded easily with plug in hard drives. I'm the happiest I've ever been with having both services. I keep the HDPack, and VOOM and the CBSHD and HBO/Showtime just for the HD channels so I have additional options. I primarily watch these on the HDTIVO since I can rely on it's NBR to record everything I want and never worry about missed timers, erased hard drives, or OTA tuner conflict with guide data that flipflops from one version to another. I'll worry about MP4 when that day comes but at this point I trust D* to keep their word much better than trust E* will do what's right. As I said they only have one thing that keeps me sending them money, and that is VOOM. If I find I just don't use their HBO and Showtime HD channels they will be the next to go. It's only a one time $5 charge to downgrade. And BTW, the 921 works pretty well when you don't try to use the OTA tuner, and all the other stuff that still doesn't work. Even the stuck aspect ratio bug goes away when you dump their SD base package.


----------



## bhawley

DonLandis said:


> I'll worry about MP4 when that day comes but at this point I trust D* to keep their word much better than trust E* will do what's right. D


Remember Rupert is the Devil


----------



## kckucera

boylehome said:


> Wow! I just looked at Menu>6>5 Diagnostic Tests. It is chuck full of stuff as compared to what used to be there!


HMMMMM Well I am showing L219 but my menus are the same as before. Did power off  then full reboot still not like yours.


----------



## boylehome

kckucera said:


> HMMMMM Well I am showing L219 but my menus are the same as before. Did power off then full reboot still not like yours.


I tried that with my other 921 thinking that it may add the features, but like yours it remained the same. I'm hoping that someone will chime in with some information about the difference. I can only suspect that the receiver with the extended features was by design


----------



## kckucera

boylehome said:


> I tried that with my other 921 thinking that it may add the features, but like yours it remained the same. I'm hoping that someone will chime in with some information about the difference. I can only suspect that the receiver with the extended features was by design


Very Interesting that your other system doesnt have the new menus. Was there a large age difference between the two 921? Or if you got a Beta of a future release in error.


----------



## boylehome

kckucera said:


> Very Interesting that your other system doesnt have the new menus. Was there a large age difference between the two 921? Or if you got a Beta of a future release in error.


The only difference is that the one that has the additional functions is the software version is HECD with the same boot and flash version as the HEED (as illustrated in my signature).


----------



## ClaudeR

Damiang said:


> Market: Buffalo, New York market with a subscription to the dish locals.
> Damian


Same here - I am up by Sheridan and Millersport, I have a RatShack outdoor yagi, and the 921 can't stay locked on WIVB. Wish they traded them for 942.


----------



## jergenf

Damiang said:


> This is getting real frustrating as I am ready to chuck this POS out the window. Also I have noticed since 2.18 that 4:3 material and commercials during HD broadcasts in 1080i mode are not centered to the screen anymore. Everything seems shifted almost 1.5 inches to the right  Regarding the channel guide, I am getting alot of cut and paste practice with this. As such...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Regards,
> Damian


When L215 was released the position adjustment feature in "View Preferrences" was changed from "move overlay" to "move overlay and picture". This is why you're no longer perfectly centered. Also since the overscan is greater than before I had to adjust through "View Pref" for best guide overlay "so that numbers aren't clipped off on the left and bottom" meaning now my picture has shifted both to the right and up. 
This also has been confirmed with the HDNet test pattern.

Until they fix the overscan problem there's not much else I can do. It may also be why I'm sometimes seeing digital artifacts or a horizontal line on the very top center of the screen.


----------



## jergenf

Jerry G said:


> With L219's software, I've now lost guide data for many of the Voom channels beyond a few hours. I've rebooted the POS numerous times. Did not have this problem before 219.


I've noticed this with L216 and maybe even L215 or earlier. Maybe it has something to do with the actual guide stream itself. I've also noticed wrong info in the guide on some occations.


----------



## boylehome

This may be another problem. I recently installed a new HDTV and am not sure if it is the 921 or the TV. I have noticed that when using the skip forward/back buttons, the picture jumps up/down vertically slightly with a jiggle. I see this on both SD and HD programs.



jergenf said:


> I've noticed this with L216 and maybe even L215 or earlier. Maybe it has something to do with the actual guide stream itself. I've also noticed wrong info in the guide on some occations.


I have noticed this also.


----------



## BobMurdoch

I don't have the expanded diagnostics screen (I have one of the original 921s... maybe us early adopters with firewire ports taunting us on the back don't get the extra utilities).

Stuck aspect ratio bug still here. Fried Voom guide data for a few days. Misfiring timers activate 24 hours early.

cue the Talking Heads song.......

"Same as it ever was"


----------



## socceteer

I am Happy to say that I have not experienced any major problems since L216, when they fixed the OTA for my 921 also since I started using the IR remote control

No problems with L219


----------



## Larry Caldwell

The big thing I notice with 219 is that watching a playback of an SD recording now pixellates every 2-3 minutes. There may be some audio dropouts, but now they are very short. The pixellation is now brief, about 1-2 seconds rather than the 5-8 seconds I have seen all along. Once in a while the screen goes black, which I haven't seen before. The Closed Captioning now gets screwed up during the pixellation episodes. With 218 I never missed dialog, because the closed captioning kept working even though the picture was pixellated and frozen.


----------



## socceteer

Larry Caldwell said:


> The big thing I notice with 219 is that watching a playback of an SD recording now pixellates every 2-3 minutes. There may be some audio dropouts, but now they are very short. The pixellation is now brief, about 1-2 seconds rather than the 5-8 seconds I have seen all along. Once in a while the screen goes black, which I haven't seen before. The Closed Captioning now gets screwed up during the pixellation episodes. With 218 I never missed dialog, because the closed captioning kept working even though the picture was pixellated and frozen.


Actually now that you mention it, I have noticed that when I fast forward some of the OTA HD channels, I actually get allot of pixellation..


----------



## knealy

Can anyone tell me what the "inactivity power off" mode is? Is this another name for a screen saver, or is it actually powering off the 921? Also, what are the parameters that cause it to kick in?


----------



## boylehome

knealy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the "inactivity power off" mode is? Is this another name for a screen saver, or is it actually powering off the 921? Also, what are the parameters that cause it to kick in?


If you have this function activated, when you leave your 921 untouched for four hours, it will put the 921 into the standby mode but will leave lit, the HD or SD light. This allows the 921 to auto reboot in the early morning hours. If I turn my TV on in the morning, the power-up of the TV brings my 921 back to life. It does a simple screen saver if the TV is left on. Depending on viewing habits, say using the 921 into the wee hours of the morning, the inactivity power off will activate but the 921 auto reboot may not take place. According to experts, the 921 hard drive remains on so EPG data is updated.


----------



## knealy

boylehome said:


> If you have this function activated, when you leave your 921 untouched for four hours, it will put the 921 into the standby mode but will leave lit, the HD or SD light. This allows the 921 to auto reboot in the early morning hours. If I turn my TV on in the morning, the power-up of the TV brings my 921 back to life. It does a simple screen saver if the TV is left on. Depending on viewing habits, say using the 921 into the wee hours of the morning, the inactivity power off will activate but the 921 auto reboot may not take place. According to experts, the 921 hard drive remains on so EPG data is updated.


Thanks for the info, but I guess I lost you there. First you say it will allow it to reboot, but then say it may not, depending on I'm not sure what. Also is the screen saver activated when it goes into standby after four hours? I guess I could just try it.


----------



## Sundance

ebaltz said:


> I'll bet this is another non-fix anything update.


Appears to me that it is an UNfix it's worse than before the "fix". My guide is all screwed up now. Sat. guide only shows 1 hour in advance and it is not correct. wrong show is displayed (not the one showing).


----------

